# Jesse Has Cushing's



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Our 15 year old Golden mix was just diagnosed with Cushing's. Our vet is coming up with a treatment plan. I've read that because she has high cortisol levels it is masking her arthritis pain. She is so active in that she goes for a long slow walk every night with our 1 year old, Tayla. I don't want fixing one problem to disable her in mobility in the time she has left. Does anyone have any experience with Cushing's in Goldens?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I have no experience. Just wanted to say sorry Jesse developed this.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't have any advice or experience but I am so sorry to hear about Jesse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have no experience with Cushings in goldens but my horse was diagnosed with Cushings. It is a tough disease to deal with but it can be done. One of the things I had to change was his diet and of course adding meds. I will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jesse*

Sorry to hear that Jesse has Cushings. 

Really have no experience with it, but I'm sure someone has written about it on the forum.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

This forum is amazing and can help with any questions. Canine Cushing's Information and Support Forums - Powered by vBulletin They helped answer many of my questions when I thought my dog had cushings. It ended up that she was diagnosed with Atypical Cushings instead.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. I don't have any experience with - but I know others here have. Try searching Cushings in the forum search -


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Right now I'm putting together a list of questions for our vet. Since treatment of this disease can be tricky and she is 15 years old, I want to do what is best for her quality of life and not just the treatment of Cushings. I'll keep you posted as to the course we take because I've heard that it is a disease that is becoming more common in Goldens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tayla's Mom*

Tayla's Mom

I googled Cushings here on the forum:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=683708


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The last year of my 13 year old great pyr's life the vet suspected he had Cushing's, but she thought it was best to just treat the symptoms of the disease rather than the disease, not sure why. He had a really bad staff infection that took about 3 months to clear up.

One thing that always amazed me was that he never appeared to have arthritus, pretty rare for a giant breed, until maybe the last year and I self treated that with an occasional buffered aspirin, then he would be fine. Maybe that was because of Cushing's, very interesting.


----------

